# Renouncing Australian citizenship



## maxtree (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone I have a question. I am a US citizen (naturalized) but born in Australia who has a great opportunity to work with the US government. However it looks like me being a dual citizen will be an issue. I just want to know if I renounce my Australian citizenship if there is anyway I can gain it again later in life? I would like my children (I'm not a father yet though) to have the option of visiting Australia/becoming Australian citizens.

Thank you


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

It's actually a very simple matter. If you renounce your citizenship in order to gain a different one, you can reclaim your Australian nationality again if you want.

_Former citizens can apply to resume Australian citizenship if they ceased being Australian citizens:
- By acquiring the citizenship of another country before 4 April 2002; or
*- By renouncing their Australian citizenship to retain or acquire another citizenship or to avoid significant hardship;*
or
- As children when their responsible parent ceased to be an Australian citizen.
All applicants must be of good character.
_
http://www.citizenship.gov.au/current/resumption/

In order to renounce your citizenship you must show that you will be acquiring the citizenship of another country because it's against the law to be "stateless"


----------

